# Wood identification?



## shanghaipete (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm sorry if this is the wrong forum, just trying to identify this wood. I'm pretty sure its an exotic, but not sure what it might be.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Dec 17, 2021)

It looks like a Sheoak

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 17, 2021)

Similar to one of the 'Bull-oak's, but not the 'Rose she-oak', Dropping she-oak', 'Flame she-oak' or common 'She-oak' I have. My first thought, being that big without cracks, one of the 'Live oaks'....


----------



## phinds (Dec 17, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> My first thought, being that big without cracks, one of the 'Live oaks'....


Mark, are you suggesting that this might be a Quercus spp. ?


----------



## phinds (Dec 17, 2021)

shanghaipete said:


> I'm sorry if this is the wrong forum


We have a forum SPECIFICALLY for identification of wood. I've moved your thread to that forum.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 17, 2021)

phinds said:


> Mark, are you suggesting that this might be a Quercus spp. ?


Maybe, can't enlarge the picture large enough to see the pore arrangements. Need to see it better to make a better call. So I was going with a 'live oak' or 'bull-oak' at this time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 17, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Maybe, can't enlarge the picture large enough to see the pore arrangements. Need to see it better to make a better call. So I was going with a 'live oak' or 'bull-oak' at this time.


OK. Doesn't look like a Quercus to me, looks like a sheoak, but I guess a live oak is possible.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 17, 2021)

phinds said:


> OK. Doesn't look like a Quercus to me, looks like a sheoak, but I guess a live oak is possible.


Tried clicking on the pictures again, it worked. The enlarged pictures clearly lack dendritic pore arrangement so not 'Live oak' and Yes, mimic Allocasuarina species. _A. luehmanni_ and _A. fraseriana_ are the most similar of what I have. _A. luehmanni_ being the closer...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

